# Want to cut and maintain muscle mass



## brose005 (Oct 3, 2016)

So like most people I want to cut about 10lbs and maintain as much muscle as possible. Am I on the right track my cutting my calorie intake, mostly from carbs and doing some more low intensity cardio or HIIT?


Is there other things I should be doing in terms of nutrition, workout, supplements, etc.?


Any advice would be most appreciated?


Thanks!


----------



## brose005 (Oct 7, 2016)

So I have been a lot about different methods of cutting. Two that seem to be really popular is intermittent fasting and carb cycling. Anybody have experience with either of these methods? Or do you prefer another method. There seems to be a great focus on insulin management as this is a key to losing bodyfat.

Thanks!


----------



## emcewen (Nov 15, 2016)

Morning fasted cardio 30 min 4 times a week and 35pro 35 carb 30 fat for portions. Try starting at 2500 calories. Do that for a month.   to maintain bump your calories up 100 every week till you stop losing weight.  Thats really the only "Trick" to diet. Intermittent fasting and carb cycling are just fancy ways to do what you really don't want to do.


----------

